# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Antena për shpërndarjen e intenetit brënda qytetit

## Leonso

Kemi sinjalin e internetit ne qytetin tone. Duam qe kete sinjal ta shperndajme tek klientet. Kush me ndihmon, çfar antene eshte me e mira (cilesore) dhe ku mund t'i gjijme per t'i blere. Distanca me e madhe nga antena kryesore eshte 1km.

----------


## reni00

Sa pc do jene pak a shume? Ne cfare qyteti jeni? 

D-link - Lan wireless antene direktive outdoor 18 dbi cmimi rreth 200 Euro

----------


## Leonso

Jemi nga Qyteti i Rubikut me 4500 banore.
Kemi kerkesa fillimisht per te marre internetin rreth 20 familjar. Pra mendohet se sejcili prej tyre do bleje nje anten. Tani ne qytetin tone jane dy antena Air Station WL1-TX4-G54 HP (por keto antena nuk jane cilesore pasi sinjalin nuk e kane te vazhdueshem ose ndonje gje tjeter pasi ne nuk jemi shume specialist ne kete fushe) Çmimi i mesiperm per nje klent eshte i larte, megjithate a kane probleme me konfigurimin a jane me cilesore se keto qe kemi ju lutem na sqaroni.

----------


## Alket123

> D-link - Lan wireless antene direktive outdoor 18 dbi cmimi rreth 200 Euro


18dbi eshte teorikisht 'isotropike' dhe nuk shkon me teper 50metra. wow 200 euro per nje antene e tille? linksys im e morra ne 'sale' 49$.

1km mund te blesh disa WinMax antena te lira gjej hot-spots perqark qytetit.
nga google.com http://www.bbwexchange.com/howto/3_w..._selection.asp


isotropike=transmeton njelloj nga te gjitha drejtimet.

----------


## reni00

Leonso te keshtilloj te konsultohesh me nje teknik.


varet se ku a nga e qush blen.... sa per cmimet nuk i ve une.

----------


## qoska

Besoj se duhet te mendosh me shume per infrastrukturen ne te ardhmen sesa te shesesh antena dhe linje interneti pa nje ide ne koke.

Per te ulur koston mund edhe te konsiderosh rrjet kabllor deri ne njefare distanca qe e justifikojne perdorimin e tij.

E them kete me qellimin e vetem qe te kesh mundesi te kontrollosh se cfare po ndodh ne kete rrjet dhe te mendosh se si ti lidhesh sadopak klientet e tu. Pasi nese do tu shesesh antena ata e kane mjaft kollaj te kalojne nga njeri te tjetri sipas ofertes. Mbase jo shume elegante por mire eshte ti konsiderosh keto situata  sepse shqiptaret e kane shume qejf kopjimin dhe sidomos ti zhvillojne bizneset sipas modes, sapo te marrin vesh se njeri po ben nje gje te tille ta garantoj une qe do te kesh konkurrence. Megjithese kjo konkurrence eshte e mire per klientet nuk te leverdis ty shume prandaj po e rithem konsidero edhe njehere infrastrukturen e rrjetit qe do te krijosh bashke me sherbimet qe do te ofrosh.

Te vafte mbare gjithsesi.

----------


## nigji

Reno te lutem edhe nje sqarim, antenat e mesiperme sa metra  transmetojne, si behet konfigurimi me disk apo me IP, duhet pa tjeter te shikojne Access Pointin apo pranojne dhe afersishte. (i them keto se antena qe ju thash me siper Konfigurohen me IP duke hyre nje here ne anten dhe pastaj me Antenen kryesore, duhet pa tjeter te shikojne pa asnje divijim antene kryesore etj)
Ku mund ta marre nje anten sa per prov dhe pastaj t'i blejme.

----------


## lavdimii

Leonso  a bon ta di nga jeni ju se une punoj dhe kom ksi qfar ti po kerkon

----------


## reni00

qoska skam te bej fare une me antenat dhe klientet...
infot i kam marre nga sitet e dyqaneve ne linje...

Pastaj ato cmime kan ato, biles nje router i thjesht valor eshte mbi 50 Euro... 
Nje anten (shufra) vale direcionale  90 Euro.... biles sot isha ne qendrat komerciale.
*******

Nigji per *790 Metra* Antenen me 5 dBi Omni-direcionale

tani antenat direcionale 18 dBi ideale per Indoor/outdoor me lidhje pike-pike shkojne deri ne *15,8 Km*

---
Kujdes.
*Cmimet jane marre nga dyqanet ne linje.

----------


## Leonso

Lavdim, jame nga MIRDITA (zona veri-lindore e Shqiperise)
Dua te di rreth antenave per LAN ne distance deri  500-700m. Se ketu jane te interesuar per keto antena per te marre sinjalin e internetit neper shtepi.
Ju faleminderit

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Mesa di une rubiku eshte nje vend me klime shume te ashper edhe shume te ndryshueshme. per mendimin transmetimi i sinjalit me antena do jete shume shume per te deshiruar. Nje gje te keshilloj sikunderse edhe qoska te shofesh e njehere strukturimin e instalimeve edhe te infrastruktures. Distanca nuk eshte nje faktor po eshte nje NGA faktoret. Ke kushtet klimatike rezistenca e valeve ne ajer apo edhe interferencat e ndryshme qe do kete ne ambjentet ku vala kalon po mar shembuj.

Nese ke nje grup familjesh ne nje zone te afert. atehere perdor antena pik ne pik si me laser e me vale e pastaj qe aty shperndan sinjalin me kabell. ose nese jane zyra perdor te njejten gje. ama nese jane familje nje ne mushka nje ne krushka atehere e vetmja eshte antena po ama ta sjell ne maje te hundes. Megjithese keto shtepi e duan vetem internet  e nje subnetwork kabllor me 10Mbps do ishte i mjaftueshem per to. Nuk e di nese do te shpenzosh pak ne kete investim po nje menyre tjeter eshte instalimi i disa ikave kyce ne qytet i subzona duke perdorur fibraoptike etj etj. po shitja e antenes nje personi pa e bere ate antene flash ti vesh konfigurimin tend duke mosi dhene ati mundesine ta ndryshoje (gje pak e pa aritshme) eshte nje investim afatshkurter e pa fitim per ty.

Ardi

----------


## Leonso

Ardi me ke kuptuar per problemin qe kam. Sinjalin e internetit e ka sjell Bashkia deri ne qender dhe e paguan ajo. Tani te gjithe qytetaret qe kane nevoje te marrin kete sinjal duhet ta perballojne vete. Sistemi kabllore eshte i pamundur per shume arsye. Na kane servirur menuren e sinjalit me antena. Por dhe keto sjellin probleme me sinjalin, konfigurimin, duhet pa tjeter te shikojne antene kryesore. Mos ka ndonje anten me cilesore per kete pune, dhe me qene se interesi eshte secili i blene vete. Kontrolli eshte vetem tek konfigurimi qe do t'i beje nje person i autorizuar nga bashkia per kete pune.

----------


## che_guevara86

ok e formulojme pyetjen mbrapsh sic e ka formuluar Lorensi. 
Nje antente apo menyre per te marre internet por direkt(pa u varur nga njeri)
Cfare mudnesish ka per te marre internet nga satelliti mbase . 
ose me mire une nuk rri ne shqiperi por do doja te dija nje menyre per tu lidhur me internet pervec linjes qe ka pas telekomi qe ishte per lanet si kalonte me shume se 10 kpbs dhe here here shkeputesh?????

----------


## qoska

Mbase nje rrjet xDSL per ate vend do te ishte ideali per mendimin tim.

Qe me veteveten sjell kontroll te centralizuar, kosto te pranueshme per komunitetin, distanca te medha(pasi shpejtesia edhe distancat e kesaj teknologjie jane ne rendin e kerkuar) dhe lehtesi zgjerimi ne pikat fundore. Mbase me rastin mund te perdoresh ose te blesh linja te Albtelekomit.

Por me duket e ekzagjeruar qe nje komunitet prej 30 vetash te shpenzoje rreth 4000 euro per tu lidhur me internet, kur nuk eshte as zgjidhja me optimale ajo me wireless ne zona kaq te thyera dhe ndryshime te medha temeperature.

Nese mundesh bej nje prove me dy parabola(ose sac sic i themi ne per shkurt) dhe dy karta rrjeti wireless USB. Duke montuar karten wireless ne vend te kokes satelitore dhe duke mbajtur ne prove per 2 - 3 dite ne distancen maksimale qe do te mbulosh dhe te shohesh efektet dhe tolerancat qe te duhen ne produktet qe do te perdoresh. Zgjidhje e shpejte dhe pa shume kosto per ta testuar ambientin.

Gjithsesi te vafte mbare!

----------


## lavdimii

Leonso ndegjo shokit une jom nga kosova  Saktesisht nga skenderaj ose Drenica
keta qka ti po kerkon une e punoj vet,nese je i interesuar mundem te shes 
paisje te tilla qe nuk kushtojn shum dhe qe punojn mir

----------


## benseven11

E para duhet te kesh nje harte topografike/politike me ndertesat e qytetit rruget me emrat e tyre si dhe te shenohen me kryq te kuq shtepite qe parashikohen te lidhen pa tel me antenen e bashkise.Kjo te duhet shume per te percaktuar distancat midis shtepive dhe bashkise si dhe per te pare eshte e mundur qe gjithe catite e shtepive te kene pamje te lire,fushe vizive te lire pa pengesa?Shume e rendesishme eshte qe pengesa serioze si ndertesa,peme te trasha te jene sa me larg vijes imagjinare qe lidh antenen e bashkise me antenen ne catine e nje shtepie.A ka pengesa natyrore si koder midis nje shtepie dhe bashkise dhe pengon te shikohet antena ne bashki?Te percaktohen ne harte lartesite e objekteve dhe distancat.Nga kjo mund te percaktohet nje vend me i pershtatshem per sistemin brodband wireles duke e transferuar nga bashkia per ne nje vend tjeter  qe eshte ne largesi te perafert nga gjithe shtepite.Duhet per cdo shtepi qe do sigurohet lidhje pa te,l te shikohet cili eshte objekti me i afert qe mund te ndikoje keq ne sinjal, psh ndertese ose objekt natyror.Te llogaritet distanca.Gjithashtu sa e larte eshte shtepia,kulmi i catise nga siperfaqja e tokes?Te duhet te besh nje skeme te rrjetit ne leter,topologjia dhe objektet bllokuese qe jane afer shtepiave ose midis fushepamjes se shtepise me bashkine.Sa me e larte kulmi i catise ku do vihet antena aq me i mire do jete sinjali.Kjo do te thote sa me larg (me lart) te jete antena nga siperfaqja e tokes aq me i mire sinjali,aq me e larte shpejtesia.Sa me e larte frekuenca e sinjalit ne ghz aq me e paster dhe pa pengesa duhet te jete fusha e pamjes midis antenave.Ekziston mendimi qe perderisa ekziston fushe e lire pamjeje midis dy antenave,antenes se shtepise dhe antenes se bashkise lidhja do jete ne rregull,sinjali do jete i forte dhe shpejtesia e mire.Realiteti eshte qe ne shume raste sinjali do jete shume shume i dobet.Ndikojne per keq siperfaqja e tokes qe eshte reduktusi nr 1 i forces dhe shpejtesisse se sinjalit.2.Objektet qe njihen si bllokuse si pallate,ndertesa,peme te dendura..Ajo qe duhet bere eshte ngritja e antenes ne nje lartesi qe te shmange efektin negativ te ketyre objekteve.Pra ekziston nje zone ajrore negative e keqe qe ndikon keq ne uljen e forces dhe shpejtesise se sinjalit.Kjo quhet "frenel zone" Ekziston nje kalkulator qe duke njohur distancat midis antenave si dhe distancat antene objekt bllokues te kalkulosh lartesine e duhur te antenes.Nje kalkulator per te percaktuar lartesine e antenes dhe shmangur zonen frenel e ke ketu http://www.zytrax.com/tech/wireless/calc.htm#fresnel Duhet mbajtur parasysh qe rezultatet qe jepen jane te peraferta,jo shume precize.Perdor ndonje browser si Firefox per saktesi.persa i takon shpejtesise se sinjalit,thuhet qe shpejtesia nga routeri i serverit wireles  eshte 11 mbit.Megjithate te antenat dhe kompjuterat e klienteve diku tek 60 perqind sigurohet.Domethene i bie te 6-6.4mbit/sek.Kjo per arsye te faktoreve te njohur qe sinjali shperndahet ne shume kompjutera.Jo gjithe volumi 11mbit eshte volum sinjali qe eshte i destinuar te perdoret nga kompjuterat si sinjal faqesh interneti.Nje pjese  e volumit te sinjalit eshte i destinuar per proces sinjalizimi ne rrjet,dhe nje pjese e volumit qe qarkullon perdoret per te kontrolluar rrjedhen e informacionit.Komplet tatoali i volumit 11mbit ne sekonde per wireles quhet volum informacioni bruto.Volumi i vertete neto qe shfrytesohet nga kompjuterat wireles per internetin eshte vetem 60% e volumit bruto.Volumi bruto quhet ndryshe edhe" raw data"Manualet e routerave wireles aparateve e kane te shkruar si te dhene teknike si raw data 11 mbit.Ne realitet nuk arrihet te merret nga kompjuterat kliente asnjehere ky volum.Aparate te mira,mbaj parasysh jane ato qe kane te shkruar OFDM qe eshte nje teknologji e re qe eshte me tolerante dhe i ben nje lloj bypassi pengesave natyrore ose ndertesave.Ose mund te perdoren sisteme te reja wireles qe funksionojne edhe per antena jashte fushes se pamjes si sistemet Trango. http://www.trangobroadband.com/produ...0s.shtml?id=bb  Ndikojne shume keq ne sinjalin wirelless te nje zone,spitalet,ambulancat me inventar te fuqishem pajisjesh elektronike mjekesore,qendrat telefonike sidomos ato pa tel si dhe prezenca e centraleve elektrike dhe shtyllave te tensionit te larte.Gjithashtu,ndikojne per keq te gjitha aparatet dhe pajisjet qe perdorin frekuenca te njejta me ato te antenes,psh 2,4 ghz.Per raste te tilla interferencash kerkohen te vihen ne perdorim filtra izolus si ne kete faqe http://www.pcipci.com/2005-08-10.cfm  Montimi i antenave per faktin se ato jane rreth 70 cm te gjata kerkon perdorimin e ndonje tubi metalik per ti ngritur lart,perforcim te bazamentit me beton,izolator, si dhe tokezues.Antenat dhe kablli duhet te jen te fiksuara mire dhe larg rrjetit elektrik.Rubiku eshte zone minerale bakri apo jo.Zonat minerale me pjese te siperfaqes se tokes me ndotje mbetjesh,skorjesh,ndikojne shume per keq ne sinjal.Ngrijini antenat lart.

----------


## Leonso

Pershendetje
Me ke sqaruar si te ishe ne Rubik.
Ju thoshit se  mund te perdoren sisteme te reja wireles qe funksionojne edhe per antena jashte fushes se pamjes si sistemet Trango.  Per kete me prun ne fillim nje Wireles qe perdoresh per pikat e access pointit Kjo anten (qe une nuk shenova tipin) merrte psh tone ne nje lartesi 15m ne nje vije ajrore 400m dhe rruges kishte edhe ca pengesa siq shpjegove pallate, peme etj pra antena nuk i shikonte access pointin dhe sinjali ishte shume i mire.
Faleminderit

----------


## Tom_Sojeri

Leonso per nje konsultim te plote rreth radiove + antena 2.4 dhe 5.8 mund te jepja numrin e kompanise ne elbasan qe kam punuar un. Eshte nje nga rrejtet me i sigurte e me relaible i ndertuar ne shqiperi aq sa perdoret nga abissneti si reference per persona qe duan te hapin biznese te tilla. Nqs do te kontaktosh me personin fizikisht per cdo problem edhe per te blere hardware me co mua nje mesazh privat edhe te jap numrin e atij.
NE sistemet wireless 2.4 Ghz edhe kur nuk ka fushpamje nga antena klient me base station mjafton nje reflektim / thyerje e vogel e sinjalit edhe antenat perseri lidhen. kjo gje eshte pak me e rralle ne sismtemet 5.8 ghz qe perdorin antena me grada te vogla per te eliminuar interferencat. 

Sa per trangot pffff shkolla vjeter si i thone sisteme te vjetra spara po hajn me buke edhe nga sasia e bandwidthit qe kalojn + cmimi.

 Kalofsh mire.

----------


## Andrit Ing

I nderar Zoteri jam nje qytetar nga skrapari brenda ne Corovode kam nje biznes prej 20 kompjuterash CAFE INTERNET ne pamundesi per te punuar lirisht dhe ne rregull e marr linjen nga albtelekomi ADSL Por ndodh cdo dite qe kam nderprerje te internetit dhe kam shume probleme me kete operator prandaj nese ka mundesi kerkoj ndihmen tuaj qe te rekomandoni qe une te punoj ne menyre te pavarur kerkoj te blej nje antene vetem per kete salle 20 kompjuterash ju lutem te me sqaroni cfare fuqie antene duhet .....ku mund ta bleje dhe cfare cmimi mund te jete ju lutem me ndihmoni per kete sqarim !

----------

